# The stilt stick



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

=


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Laugh...But I can't live without It ...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im not laughin, Looks cool, Thanks for posting, Sweet looking work, As always Moore. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> 100_0414.AVI THE STILT STICK - YouTube=


wowwww


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

what happens when you drop stilt stick Mr. Moore


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice clean work Moore:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You need to get a patent on that Moore. You'd be a millionaire. I'll be your cheauffer, hook baiter and deer gut/dragger.:yes:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

I like the magnet>>>I agree patent it....:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> what happens when you drop stilt stick Mr. Moore


 I have a sanding pole with 120 grit on stand by ..It will pick up anything! ..Or I just use the shoe of my stilts ..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I have a sanding pole with 120 grit on stand by ..It will pick up anything! ..Or I just use the shoe of my stilts ..



wow moore what a brain how about 120 grit under stilt shoes


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

120 reasons why you should buy the stilt stick:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Laugh...But I can't live without It ...


Cute, but can you pick up the number one tool that ever taper drops

The sanding sponge


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is for sure 2buck!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Cute, but can you pick up the number one tool that ever taper drops
> 
> The sanding sponge


Well....lets see ......A nail attached to the hand end maybe?? or...
A small spike on each end of the dial ..Seems a bit midevel...but I'll give it a try!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Cute, but can you pick up the number one tool that ever taper drops
> 
> The sanding sponge


Run a 16d nail up through the end of the sponge and get it with the magnet:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

whats the cost for that stick plus shipping and handleing:blink:


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Sanding-Sponges/Block-Leash.html

I bought it when I was in Vegas at there store. I have nOt tryed it yet but has a good idea


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Run a 16d nail up through the end of the sponge and get it with the magnet:whistling2:


 :blink:s.o.b! That's good!! And the sponge won't leave scratches after the pokes of a nail..:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> whats the cost for that stick plus shipping and handleing:blink:


JOE..I can move a 165 btu space blower around the house with the stilt stick.. full of fuel...:yes: make one for yourself JOE!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's mine, a telescopic magnet for picking up knives and a spike on the other end to stab into sanding sponges, fits in your pouch but you can't pick up a light with it though.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha! What an awesome little thread.
Very cool idea Moore. I don't know if it's because im still young but I can just bend over and pick up stuff off the floor when im on my stilts.
When their on the lowest setting anyways. If I have them cranked then I would need the stilt stick.
It would be cool to have magnets (top and bottom) on the actual side of the stick, so it can actually attach right to the side of your stilts. That way its always just magnetized right to your leg, wherever you go. You drop something, you don't have to walk to get the stick either. Bam! It's already on you!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! What an awesome little thread.
> Very cool idea Moore. I don't know if it's because im still young but I can just bend over and pick up stuff off the floor when im on my stilts.
> When their on the lowest setting anyways. If I have them cranked then I would need the stilt stick.
> It would be cool to have magnets (top and bottom) on the actual side of the stick, so it can actually attach right to the side of your stilts. That way its always just magnetized right to your leg, wherever you go. You drop something, you don't have to walk to get the stick either. Bam! It's already on you!:thumbsup:


 12 years ago .was on the stilts ..I bent over to pick up a light and pulled a muscle...kept working ...the muscle tore ..chest /ribcage,,, was laid up for 4 weeks screaming at the bedroom ceiling ..worst pain ever..took almost a year to heal...whatever I can do to make my job easy ..I will! Those 4 weeks cost me dearly !!! Almost lost my home over that one holagen lamp! just saying!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> 12 years ago .was on the stilts ..I bent over to pick up a light and pulled a muscle...kept working ...the muscle tore ..chest /ribcage,,, was laid up for 4 weeks screaming at the bedroom ceiling ..worst pain ever..took almost a year to heal...whatever I can do to make my job easy ..I will! Those 4 weeks cost me dearly !!! Almost lost my home over that one holagen lamp! just saying!!!


Oh hell ya! I agree! I said it was a good idea! lol.
Just because I CAN pick up stuff without a stick doesn't mean I want to. :laughing: Im just lazy. haha. I think I will make myself a stilt stick.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Im not laughin, Looks cool, Thanks for posting, Sweet looking work, As always Moore. :thumbsup::yes:


 thank you Cazna!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> 12 years ago .was on the stilts ..I bent over to pick up a light and pulled a muscle...kept working ...the muscle tore ..chest /ribcage,,, was laid up for 4 weeks screaming at the bedroom ceiling ..worst pain ever..took almost a year to heal...whatever I can do to make my job easy ..I will! Those 4 weeks cost me dearly !!! Almost lost my home over that one holagen lamp! just saying!!!


Yeah Moore that bites, THING IS THAAT IS WHY WE NEED INSURANCE US sUBTRADES AND CONTRACTORS, DUDE at work took up a hernia no insurance, he had to work through in pain, I had a chat with im and as jsut a simple exercise like a walk to the grocery store a couple bends and twists in the morn would avoid serious pain


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

such a great idea... now I gotta go looking for some strong magnets...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Forced said:


> such a great idea... now I gotta go looking for some strong magnets...


potato chip clip thingy I grabbed off the fridge..


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

lol.... cool...


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

the simplest things eh ,great idea moore,it's going to save me the pain,thanks


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Some extension magnet pick up tools you can buy on Amazon: 




Places like some automotive supply stores could maybe have them as well(?)


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Some extension magnet pick up tools you can buy on Amazon: Amazon.com: TEKTON 7617 50-lb. Telescoping Magnetic Pick-Up Tool: Home Improvement
> 
> Places like some automotive supply stores could maybe have them as well(?)


Wow! That's actually a pretty sweet deal! 11$!? Nice.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

can't pull a space heater around with it!!:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> can't pull a space heater around with it!!:whistling2::whistling2:


I don't have to. :whistling2:

But I could probably make it so it could if I had to. Or maybe one of the other ones shown on places like Amazon.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> can't pull a space heater around with it!!:whistling2::whistling2:


It said 50pnd's Moore. lol. 
How much does a heater weigh?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

moore said:


> 100_0414.AVI THE STILT STICK - YouTube=


Good one Moore. :clap:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kUHl21Ufm4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kUHl21Ufm4&feature=youtu.be


Moore's just loving the YouTube videos lately! Keep it up man! You're uploading more than me 
If you keep adding features to this stick I might have to purchase one off of you.

*The Stilt Stick!*
Leading Innovation since 2012!
*Some key feature's include:*
-A refrigerator magnet!
- A grip hook!
-Can also be used to beat your nearest Certainteed representative over the head with!

:laughing:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

moore said:


> 100_0414.AVI THE STILT STICK - YouTube=


Stilt Stick is a great name. Made me think of Gorilla Arms. Yeah, the simple ideas are the best. It would be cool to incorporate this into the end of a sanding pole, or automatic taping tool handle... or better yet, make it skinny and telescopic so that it could click-and-clamp on to the side of your stilt leg.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> 100_0414.AVI THE STILT STICK - YouTube=


was that moore ? Now i really hate em more. Fn smartass


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Yeah Moore that bites, THING IS THAAT IS WHY WE NEED INSURANCE US sUBTRADES AND CONTRACTORS, DUDE at work took up a hernia no insurance, he had to work through in pain, I had a chat with im and as jsut a simple exercise like a walk to the grocery store a couple bends and twists in the morn would avoid serious pain


bazooka joe --the very thought to arm ourselves, is thje very thought process to further us away from our brothers. 25 years ago when i was trying to unite tapers and hangers, i found the thjing out, but you a good kid. im sure of it,WE UNITE- just the tapers- the hangers well what ever - even them. we need a leader- either moore- that ozzie prick from canada or two or three others, plus lets set a price like the pooper scooper plumbers, or that smart ass from montana. hell guys- there was a time when we made the most money of all trades. now-not-----------------because they cut our trade in two. hang andf tape--------------------- and we get paid as one not rtwo. weird hugh?


----------

